# Trouble with my Ariens Deluxe 30



## setrusko (Jan 17, 2016)

I love Ariens products and I love the Ariens Company, but my experience has been nothing short of frustrating with my 2013 Deluxe 30 Sno-Thro. I purchased it new in Fall 2013 and in the first season one of the Auger Attachment belts came off. In the process of having it repaired, I realized that the pulleys weren't aligned properly. This is probably what caused the belt to come off to begin with, plus it caused tons of belt wear and dust. My local dealer had to come pick it up and repair it and replace the belts. It seemed to work pretty good during the 2nd season, although it didn't seem to throw as well as it did new. This season, I thought I discovered an oil leak. Again, it was picked up by my dealer and they were unable to detect a leak, but I'm not convinced yet because of how dirty and greasy the black plate the engine rests on is. Today, I discovered it is leaking fuel, so again it will need to be picked up. After spending over $1300, I really expected more. 

I bought this Sno-Thro because I'm a big Ariens fan, wanted to support a local company, and was hoping for something that would last 15-20 years. I've had it tuned-up every year by my dealer. I can't go a single season without an issue. I'm ready to go back to a shovel or get something else that can last a few seasons with just the standard, basic maintenance.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

setrusko said:


> I bought this Sno-Thro because I'm a big Ariens fan, wanted to support a local company, and was hoping for something that would last 15-20 years. I've had it tuned-up every year by my dealer. I can't go a single season without an issue. I'm ready to go back to a shovel or get something else that can last a few seasons with just the standard, basic maintenance.


Welcome to the forum, although we can sympathize with your snow problems, there is really not much we can offer because of lack of details of the leak occurrences which could be simple to repair, for instance where is the gaz leaking from? and what were you doing with the machine when you saw the leak. Good Luck


----------



## setrusko (Jan 17, 2016)

Sorry about that. It's going back in this week. I actually think it's leaking from the fuel shut-off. There is fuel residue running down the back of the machine along the recoil starter "grill" area. I've always used fuel stabilizer and high octane, non-ethanol fuel so I don't think it's that. Must just be a bad value. It even seems to leak when the valve is closed/off.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I seem to remember that the gas valve on those isn't that easy to go to. Most are pretty much out in the open and it's a really simple job to buy one at a big box store, hardware, walmart, ... remove the two clamps, swap valves and you're good. Just depends on if it's under warranty and the pickup and delivery is free and you aren't sitting there looking at 18" of snow in your driveway.

Briggs & Stratton Inline Fuel Shut-Off Valve - For Life Out Here

It does seem to be a more common occurrence of the newer machines having issue with the gas valve. This is the third or fourth on newer Ariens this season that leaked externally or didn't actually shut off the flow.


----------



## setrusko (Jan 17, 2016)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I seem to remember that the gas valve on those isn't that easy to go to. Most are pretty much out in the open and it's a really simple job to buy one at a big box store, hardware, walmart, ... remove the two clamps, swap valves and you're good. Just depends on if it's under warranty and the pickup and delivery is free and you aren't sitting there looking at 18" of snow in your driveway.
> 
> Briggs & Stratton Inline Fuel Shut-Off Valve - For Life Out Here
> 
> It does seem to be a more common occurrence of the newer machines having issue with the gas valve. This is the third or fourth on newer Ariens this season that leaked externally or didn't actually shut off the flow.



Thanks Kiss4aFrog. Luckily, I got it when they had a "free" extended warranty deal going on, so it's under warranty yet. When it's warranty work, they usually don't charge for pick-up and delivery. I'm hoping we don't get much snow too! 

The shut-off is in a really inconvenient spot and looks like a pain to replace, like you said. So there are existing posts from this season about a similar issue out there?

Thanks!


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

On my machine the fuel shut-off valve is threaded into the corner of the metal fuel tank. So the fuel tank probably has to be removed for access.

Too bad that you are experiencing so many problems with your machine.

Good luck.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

setrusko said:


> Sorry about that. It's going back in this week. I actually think it's leaking from the fuel shut-off. There is fuel residue running down the back of the machine along the recoil starter "grill" area. I've always used fuel stabilizer and high octane, non-ethanol fuel so I don't think it's that. Must just be a bad value. It even seems to leak when the valve is closed/off.



That could be a split hose where the clamp is, or the valve itself could be cracked.


----------



## setrusko (Jan 17, 2016)

Just got it back today. Looks like a leaky fuel shut-off valve.


----------

